# Bermuda Lawn with Weeds



## swamisant (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi,

I have Bermuda lawn but with a lots of weeds.

1. I did 2 rounds of Spectracide (weed killer) and most are dying but i do see new Crabgrass (some of them turning yellow).

2. I mowed my grass short after winter and want to ensure all weeds are gone and no new weeds come up, Also do some fertilizing.

I am new and this is my first spring in his home. The lawn is well established (over 10 years).

is Scotts weed and feed (yellow bag) a good one to start? Does it really work?

Can someone give me some tips on what fertilizers to use (i prefer organic but want the weeds to go away first)


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

This is a lawn journal section where people document their lawns throughout the year. You may want to post in "warm season lawns" if you don't intend on making a journal.

I would stray away from weed and feeds. Get some granular barricade and put that down with a balanced fertilizer at 0.8# nitrogen per 1000 SF. Might have missed the most optimal time to put down pre em but you can still do it.

From there get a soil test from Waypoint and see what amendments you need to do to your soil to get it optimal.

Identify what weeds you have and look at some post emergent options.


----------

